# overhead window



## cherokeeterry (3 mo ago)

Hello. I need to replace this overhead sleeping compartment window on our Fiat Ducato (2006) Autotrail 600 SE model.

It has completely ripped off and on the A1 somewhere! 

If anyone has this model, please could you let me the the barcode inside the window as the main dealer cannot trace a replacement for me.

Alternatively, could anyone forward me to a parts site please?

Any help with be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Try O'Learys if you get stuck...






O'Leary Motorhomes Online Shop


O'Leary Motorhomes - the UK's No1 source for Motorhome self build, parts and accessories




www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You might get some ideas from these threads 









Spare parts for 2007 Bessacarr


Hello to all. I'm trying to get a replacement LH side window for my 2007 Bessacarr E540, I believe the Swift Bolero is a "doppelganger". My local Swift Agency doesn't seem to be able to identify the unit despite me giving them the identification nos. etched on the window unit. Any ideas?




www.motorhomefacts.com













hymer 1991 534 spares wanted please


hi i am new to the world of hymers and i am in need of help, i have a 1991 534 which has been damaged, i reqire the following parts. front bumper. n/s indicator. front grill. front n/s wheel arch. o/s mirror and arm and finially n/s front 1/4 window before the door. any help or advice would be...




www.motorhomefacts.com





Global Motorhomes 767/


----------

